
Yo, This Is Cool – Show Love to Open Source Projects - alpacaaa
https://yothisis.cool/
======
alpacaaa
I really can't stand not being able to thank all the amazing people that
release stuff on Github. Every time I use their stuff I just want to high five
them. I really needed a place where users can give back a little to the open
source community, even if it's by simply saying "Woah, Dude, that's amazing!"
:)

Thanks to Andrea Buran for the cool design ;)

